# Cryptocoryne wendtii vs. Cryptocoryne lutea



## crc (May 15, 2008)

I am about to rescape my tank and was curious to know out of Cryptocoryne wendtii and Cryptocoryne lutea which one grows taller, fuller, thicker, etc. as I have lots of both species I am going to plant and need to know where to place each species. Do they grow about the same size in general just with different leaves. Any advice would be appreciated. My instinct is to plant the lutea behind the wendtii but I am pretty clueless as this is my first planted tank. Thanks!


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

I dont have much expierence with lutea, but for wendtii it really depends on the color morph for how tall it grows how wide it gets etc. I have a red one and those can get up to 18 inches and really full. Other people have bronze or brown and those tend to be foreground or small plants. Green i am not to sure about but if i were you i would figure out what color morph you have. www.plantgeek.com is a good place to go to figure that out! good luck and happy planting!


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Under ideal conditions wendtii will grow much taller than lutea. The tallest I've had wendtii grow is 16". My lutea never gets taller than 8".


----------



## crc (May 15, 2008)

I've got wendtii red and green as well as Lutea that I ordered from aquabotanic. Ideally I would like to mix them all together to form a rainforest look but I don't want to place the taller ones in the front and not be able to see the smaller ones that are in the back.


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Definitely plant the wendtii behind the lutea.

Here's a pic of wendtii bronze behind my lutea.


----------



## crc (May 15, 2008)

Thats exactly what I wanted to see. Thanks!


----------

